# LITTLE Hopper



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 4, 2008)

I was out early taking pics of the Rose of Sharon.. now starting to bloom. The sun was 'dappling' thru the trees! And I come up on this little hopper. I knew this would put the camera and my 'nerves' to the test - no place to "steady" the camera.. and there was a slight breeze [ as there usually is.. the whole plant was moving ].. so that doesn't all add up to expecting good "close-ups"! PLUS this little dude was maybe a 1/4" SCL [ 6-7mm ? ]...

He's in the middle of this pic-







He kept moving around-











When I tried to steady the leaf he jumped over onto my finger-






Check out those jaws-






Then he just jumped away...

NERD


----------



## stells (Aug 5, 2008)

Great pics Terry


----------



## Isa (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice pics Terry


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Great Pics Terry. Seemed you had a very friendly hopper there at least long enough to take pics of him.


----------



## TortGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Great pics Terry! =)


----------

